# Billie Jean/Michael Jackson Inspired Tutorial (FIRST ONE EVER!)



## haleylovesMAC (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey everyone! In honor of the late, great M.J., I decided that my first set of tutorials would be inspired by his songs. The first one is "Billie Jean". A classic. I always saw the song with black and gold, and this was my interpretation. C.C. is welcome. You can't get better if you don't know what you can fix.

Ok, here we go.

Start off with a bare eye. 






Next, prime the eye, I used Almay Bright Eyes Cream Color in Golden Gleam. I also put a Post-It under my eye to prevent fall-out on my face. Not cute at all.









Mix a pale gold (almost white) loose eye shadow and light yellow loose eye shadow to create a pretty goldish-yellow color. Put that from lash line to just above the crease.









Use a black shadow pencil to make the outline of the crease. This doesn't have to be perfect. I know mine surely was not, haha.









Now, use a black, shimmery eyeshadow to blend that crease out. 









Take the original pale gold loose eyeshadow, and use it as a highlight. Blend the shadows together. To make the crease really dark and intense, take a matte, black eyeshadow, and put it in the inside of the crease.









Take a a Q-tip and make the edge of the eye really straight. Add mascara. This should be your finished product.









Thank you for looking. Let me know if you like it, and if you would like to see more. If you have any requests, just message me. I'm up for anything. 

Haley


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Jul 12, 2009)

I think my next tutorial will be for "Human Nature".


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 12, 2009)

I actually think the look would have been more defined with some liner and mascara on bottom and top lashes ....But Good job...Keep posting


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you, I'll keep your advice in mind with my next post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## madnicole (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I actually think the look would have been more defined with some liner and mascara on bottom and top lashes ....But Good job...Keep posting_

 
I agree - also I find defining the brow and highlighting makes the eyes 'pop' more - but love the post-it idea!


----------

